

Self-Organization and Conway's Game of life (With Interactive Javascript Canvas) - ynd
http://npcontemplation.blogspot.com/2009/08/self-organization-and-conways-game-of.html

======
chrisduesing
I have been looking for good examples of the new html canvas, and conveniently
also interested in ALife and agent/emergent behavior. I was excited when I saw
you put the code up on github.

<http://github.com/ynd/life/tree/master>

Thanks for sharing this!

------
ynd
Javascript is dramatically faster using Safari 4+.

